

Robin Milner obituary, from a computer science colleague - mark_h
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/obituaries/robin-milner-pioneering-computer-scientist-1943933.html

======
mark_h
I doubt this will receive much attention since it is now a few weeks since his
death, but someone commented on how a fragment of the first obituary posted
would have been much better served by a fellow computer scientist.

This is that tribute, and it beautifully captures both the breadth and impact
of his work, and his character.

